# Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€



## Stefan077 (15. Januar 2016)

*Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Hallo

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop. Überwiegend für Office und zum Surfen (90%). Viel Rechenleistung brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Dachte da an ein 17"  oder 15", wobei ich 17" bevorzugen würde. Non-Glare wäre auch noch super. Was noch schön wäre, wenn man damit noch CS GO spielen könnte (10%). Da ich kein Plan habe welche GraKar das im Notebookbereich kann, wollte ich mal nachfragen. Habe mir dieses hier rausgesucht:

Toshiba Satellite C70D-B-34U schwarz (PSCLEE-06806LGR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt in meinen Rahmen.... Nur kann ich damit CS GO spielen? Höchste Auflösung etc. brauche ich nicht...

Verzichte ich auf Non Glare, könnte ich noch 70€ sparen. Soll eh nur im Haus genutzt werden, da scheint es ja eher egal zu sein oder?

HP Pavilion 17-p106ng schwarz (L2T08EA#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU ein wenig besser und ich könnte von dem Geld noch eine SSD kaufen. BS brauche ich nicht...

Möglichkeit 3 wäre gebraucht, hätte ich keine Probleme mit.

ACER Notebook i5-460M,ATI HD5650,Blu-ray Disc, 8GB Arb.17,3 zoll in Hessen - Wabern | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Nur kann ich einen i5 460m und eine Radeon HD 5650 nicht einschätzen...

Was meint Ihr zu den Laptops? Alternativen?


----------



## flotus1 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Die HD5650 wäre nicht das Problem beim letzten Angebot: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Eher dass das Teil schon richtig alt ist und ich eher davon abraten würde Conusmer-Elektronik gebraucht und ohne Gewährleistung zu kaufen, zumindest zu so einem Preis. Vor Allem ist das Angebot gnadenlos überteuert, schau mal bei ebay direkt, die gibts auch viel günstiger mit teilweise besserer Ausstattung.

Die Anderen beiden Notebooks sind deutlich langsamer, ich würde sie nicht empfehlen wenn du Spass an CSGO haben willst.

Edit: wenn du wirklich bis zu 400€ für einen gebrauchten, spieletauglichen 17-Zöller ausgeben willst gibt es sicher was mit etwas modernerer Hardware. Vielleicht hat je jemand anderes einen Geheimtipp, ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet.


----------



## Stefan077 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Echt nicht einfach. Gebraucht scheidet dann schon einmal aus. Spielen (CS Go) auch, Fokus ist nun Internet & Office. Nun die Frage 15" oder 17", wobei 17" für Internet & Office besser ist. Nur sind die 17" non glare um einiges Teurer.... Oder ist glare nicht soooo schlimm? Kenne es nur vom Saturn, bei viel Licht. Spiegelte schon um einiges mehr als die non Glare direkt daneben. Wichtig ist mir auch die HDD durch eine SSD ohne grossen Aufwand zu tauschen. Besser wäre natürlich, die SSD zusätzlich verbauen zu können? Geht das? Hatte mal gelesen das es Hersteller gibt, die noch Platz intern haben. Oder das mann das DVD Laufwerk dafür opfert. Was für mich kein Thema wäre...


----------



## flotus1 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Glaub mir, schlechte Glare-Displays sind schlimm zum Arbeiten. Eines Tages werden sie mitverantwortlich für den Untergang des Abendlandes sein 
Spass beiseite, du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein mattes Display.

Günstige Arbeitslaptops bei denen man auch selber noch etwas umbauen kann sind zum Beispiel die T520 von Lenovo. Die haben Platz für eine 2,5" Festplatte, eine mSATA-SSD und eine zusätzliche Festplatte anstelle des DVD-Laufwerks.
Wenn du da eines mit Nvidia-Grafik nimmst kannst du auch mal ne Runde CSGO in niedriger Auflösung zocken. Ist halt nur 15"
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...d-und-nvidia-nvs4200m,-hd+/408576770-278-4305
Lenovo ThinkPad T520 - i7-2670qm - 250gb SSD - NVS 4200m - 8gb Ram - HD+ Display | eBay
Lenovo ThinkPad T520 Core i5 2520M 2,5 GHz Webcam 4,0 GB 320 GB DVDRW Windows 7 | eBay
Die kann man getrost ohne Gewährleistung kaufen weil sie A) selten kaputt gehen wenn sie mal ein paar Jahre liefen B) leicht wartbar sind und es günstige Ersatzteile gibt C) bei einem Wiederbeschaffungswert um 250€ lohnt das eh nicht

Wenn du dennoch ein 17" Neugerät willst und es nicht eilig hast kannst du auch öfter mal bei Notebooksbilliger reinschauen. Die haben gelegentlich billige 17-Zöller reduziert so dass sie zu deinem Budget passen.


----------



## Stefan077 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

So, habe jetzt mal einen Wunschzettel erstellt mit meinen Anforderungen.
- 17"
- non Glare
- Preis 350-400€
- evtl.CS go in niedriger Auflösung spielbar (nur ein nice To have)

Hier mal meine Liste:

https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-630839

Mein Favorit wäre das Toshiba. CPU & Grafik ganz OK

Was würdet ihr aus dieser Liste bevorzugen? Ist es beim Toshiba einfach eine SSD nachrüsten? Ist die Qualität ganz OK? Evtl im Vergleich zu Lenovo oder den anderen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## flotus1 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Der I3 ist trotzdem flotter. Auch die integrierte Grafik. Nimm einen von denen und pack nochmal 4GB RAM dazu.
Ich würde dem Acer den Vorzug geben, auch weil er mit 2 Jahren Garantie kommt.

Wenn du doch noch irgendwo 50€ extra zusammenkratzen kannst diesen hier: ASUS ASUSPRO Essential P751JA-T2010D (90NB07N1-M00880) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stefan077 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Mhhh... CPUboss i3=7.3 und der A8=7. Trotzdem ist der A8 "Winner"... 
Aber das Asus für 430€ schaut sehr gut aus. Sofern die CPU & GPU stärker sind und zudem noch ein 6 Zellen Akku verbaut ist, scheint es perfekt. Danke für den Tipp, werde mich darüber mal informieren wie es da aussieht eine SSD zu verbauen. Evtl. kommt dafür das Laufwerk raus, gibt ja so Adapter. Oder wird es dann zu träge? Wollte eine SSD für das Betriebssystem (ubuntu) und die HDD für Daten.


----------



## flotus1 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Der I3-4005U ist bei Auslastung aller Kerne/Threads minimal langsamer, dafür bei bis zu zwei Kernen deutlich schneller. Das ist nach wie vor bei Office-Anwendungen wichtiger. Vor Allem aber ist die IGP schneller.
Worauf basieren überhaupt die Bewertungen bei CPUboss? Wird da abgestimmt?

Der Asus ist vor Allem schneller weil die CPU eine höhere TDP hat. Das führt einerseits zu höherem Takt, aber es muss auch nicht gleich heruntergetaktet werden wenn bei gleichzeitiger Auslastung von CPU und GPU das TDP-Limit überschritten wird.
Wie viele und welche Art Festspeicher man da zuätzlich verbauen kann weiß ich leider nicht. Das sollte aber der Support von Asus wissen.


----------



## Stefan077 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Was würdest du ihm Vergleich zu deinen Asus für das selbe Geld hierzu sagen:

MEDIONÂ® AKOYAÂ® E7420

-bessere CPU
-SSD und HDD
-6 GB RAM

Nachteil:
Schlechtere Grafik (?) 
Was aber egal ist wenn spielen raus fällt, und nur office und Internet zählt.

Display... Keine Ahnung ob glare oder non glare....

Hier noch ein Test...


Medion: Akoya E7420 Notebook ab 30. Dezember bei Aldi Nord - Notebookcheck.com News

Gruß Stefan


----------



## flotus1 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Eine recht stimmige Zusammenstellung und definitiv preiswert trotz der 600€. Und die 3 Jahre Garantie sind auch ein Wort.
Schlechtere Grafik als ein I3-4000M würde ich jetzt nichtmal so pauschal sagen, im Bereich IGP und Energieeffizienz gab es größere Fortschritte als bei der CPU-Leistung.
Und ich würde stark auf ein mattes Display tippen.


----------



## Stefan077 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Ja, das mit dem Display müsste ich noch raus bekommen.  Und es hat ein SSD und eine HDD wir ich es verstehe. Also nicht hybrid... Für 430€ bei, also von Dezember.... Sehr verlockend...

Edit: Gerade gefunden...

Zudem ist das Display fast vollständig entspiegelt. Störende Reflexionen von Deckenleuchten gibt es so nicht. Die Entspiegelung hat aber einen kleinen Nachteil: Farben erscheinen etwas blass, dem Bildschirm fehlt es an Brillanz.


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Die Intel Onboard-Grafik soll schneller sein áls die integrierte Grafik eines A8 ?


----------



## flotus1 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Ja. Schau es nach bei den Benchmarks auf Notebookcheck.
Vielleicht ist die Grafik des AMD ja theoretisch schneller, in der Praxis bremst entweder die CPU oder die zu niedrige TDP. Jedenfalls kommt weniger dabei rum.

Ja, es handelt sich um eine echte SSD und eine HDD. SSHDs mit 128GB SSD-Cache gibts nicht. Das mit den 430€ verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Bei mir kostet er 600€.


----------



## Stefan077 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Den Preis, den ich meinte wäre gebraucht vom 12.2015....


----------



## flotus1 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Na dann. Wenn eine originale Rechnung dabei ist zuschlagen.


----------



## Stefan077 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Ja zuschlagen wollte ich auch sofort. Habe mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht über das Gerät. Alles top, aber.... Es hat einen Nachteil den ich nicht so toll finde. Der Akku scheint "fest verbaut" zu sein. Ist ja Mode geworden... Weiss einer wie aufwändig es ist den Akku da zu tauschen? Desktop zusammenbauen usw. kann ich, kein Thema.


----------



## flotus1 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Fest verbaut bedeutet in der Regel nur dass man das Gehäuse öffnen muss und ein paar Schrauben lösen um den Akku zu entfernen. dieser ist meist mit einem enfachen Steckverbinder angeschlussen, also nicht gelötet.
Das hast du aber bei billigen 17-Zöllern so gut wie immer. Es wird kein perfektes Notebook zu diesem Preis geben. irgendwas ist immer, man muss auch schauen dass man irgendwann zu einer Entscheidung kommt.


----------



## Stefan077 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Also ist es mit handwerklichen geschickt ohne großen Aufwand machbar? Also nicht schwerer als RAM am Laptop nachrüsten?


----------



## Stefan077 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

na ja, ist gegessen... War nicht ganz so seriös wie es zuerst schien. Besser die finger von lassen... 
Werde das Asus aus deinen Vorschlag nehmen. Preis Leistung müsste da passen! Besten dank für den tip. Hoffe die Asus Qualität ist um einiges besser als die von HP... 😉

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Stefan077 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Hallo

Eigentlich hatte ich mich ja festgelegt und wollte am Wochenende bestellen. Aber da kam mir dieser Deal unter.

[Amazon] Acer Aspire E17 (E5-772-P3D4) 43,94 cm (17,3 Zoll HD+) Notebook (Intel Pentium 3556U, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Intel HD Graphics, DVD, kein Betriebssystem) schwarz - Deals

OK, scheint evtl. glare zu sein. Aber für nur Office und zum Surfen doch was Preis/Leistung angeht ungeschlagen oder? Würde dann dieses nehmen
da ich somit ne Menge spare. Wie gesagt, spielen habe ich damit nicht mehr vor.... 
In der Beschreibung steht Celeron und Pentium. Ist aber der Pentium 3556U verbaut. 

Und zum Display steht bei Amazon:

Um die Darstellung lebensechter Bilder in hoher Qualität auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung zu ermöglichen, verfügt das Display über die Acer Comfy View-Technologie. Hierbei reduziert die matte Oberfläche Reflektionen und stellt somit selbst bei hellem Licht eine gute Erkennbarkeit von Texten und Bildern sicher. 

Acer Aspire E17 43,94 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Weiss nicht ob nun glare oder non-glare. Aber für das geld kann ich mit glare leben.
Halt als "Couch" Maschine... Top deal, oder?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## DasWurmi (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich möchte nur Lappis mit Glare-Displays, weils einfach viel ansprechender aussieht (Farbenpracht usw.)


Wenn du nicht grad bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung draußen was machen willst, wirst du damit auch nicht weniger Probleme haben als mit matten.
Meine Meinung dazu ^^.


----------



## Stefan077 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Ne, eher für drin. Eh zu spät, gestern gekauft! Montag kommt es an!


----------



## Stefan077 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Laptop  350€-400€*

Kleine Frage. Es gibt doch solche HDD Festplatten Rahmen.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00K067U48/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_vK4OwbQE5WEBA

Möchte gerne zusätzlich eine SSD verbauen um da das Betriebssystem zu installieren. Weiß einer ob ich für das Acer 9,5 oder 12,7 mm Rahmen benötigte? Oder wird von abgeraten da dort evtl. ein Flaschenhals ist und die speed in den Keller geht? Keine Ahnung wie die Anbindung ist... Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Wir ist die Optik? Ist da eine Blende bei?

Gruß Stefan


----------

